# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  > [طلب] بمناسبة مولد الزهراء

## انوارالعترة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اول شيء ابارك لكم بمولد السيدةفاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليه* 
*وبغيت مساعدتكم بمناسبة المولد الشريف*
*مواليد وافراح الى اي رادود خلال هذي اليومين*
*فقط تخص المولد الشريف*
*واذا ممكن القصائد مكتوبه*
*ارجو المساعد ممن يستطيع*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيه..

صراحه بالنسبه لي .. جدا جدا روعه قصيدة 
مولد فاطمه .. للرادود الحاج : صالح الدرازي من اصداره ((ربيع الروح ))

اسمعيها + حمليها.. 

من هنا..

وايضا قصيدة ..
 ريحانة نبينا لذات الرادود .. من اصداره (( الك شهدي ))

اسمعيها + حمليها .. 

من هنا..



مولد فاطمه 
******
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا
بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
......................
أحلى خبر بالعالم من عهدنا بآدم بالسعد يتلاطم
مولد الحوراء خير النساء الانسية
اسمع كلام الراوي عن عذبها الراوي لك جمادى يراوي
بهجة الدنيا بالراضية المرضية
طلت على الدنيا أشرفهم ولادة 
وبمولد العالمة فازت جمادى
صار الفرح عالخلق فرض وعبادة
حق عالبشر تجري في دمع السعادة
يحجي المولد بفايض معينة صلوا على النبي يسامعينه
صلوا على البتولة نور الله ورسوله
......................
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا
بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
......................
للهادي بانت دوحة بالسما ممدوحة بيها هامت روحه
ومن اكل من ثمرها استوت هالنطفة
نال اللي قلبه تهنى وبالبتولة تهنى ومن يحل الجنة
شم نحرها اللي منه تفوح العفة
شم ريحة الجنة كل ماراد يشمها
يفدينا بالروح وباحضانه يلمها
من علمه شيد مداين من علمها
وبلسانه مثل العسل لو مر اسمها
احسب جم حديث بصوته عنها فاطم منه بضعة وهو منها
تنبض بالأبد فيه واليرضيها يرضيه
......................
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا
بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
......................
الله اللي دل عليها وغايته يعليها بين الحب ليها
واثبت انها اللي عنها حجى بقرآنه
جم ايه لا جم سورة واضحة ومشهورة صورة تتبع صورة مرج وكوثر بحر زاخر بمرجانه
لولاها ماكو سماوات واراضين 
والقربة بيها جمع كل البراهين
جنب الطهارة التباهو لنصرة الدين
والبينوا آية إطعام المساكين
قول اشتعني هم خير البرية غير الفاطمة الزهرا الزجية 
لنها تحدث أملاك تعطش ليها لفلاك
......................
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا
بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
اطهر واجل إنسانة بالنبي ريحانة بالشرف مليانة
غير ابو حسين محد والله يستاهلها
محد كفو يساويها وبالعلى يضاهيها بالسما يجاريها
إلا حيدر علي وهذا مخلوق الها
قلبه وقلبها ابتدوا في عالم الدر
الزهرا بأمر الله مكتوبة لحيدر
وحده اللي بعيون أبوها بفضله أجدر
شمس وقمر والتقوا الله واكبر
فازت بيه وفاز بروحه فيها
عاشت فيه وعاش بقلبه فيها
الزهرا وأبو حسين أزهى وأبهى نورين
......................
غيث من السما نازل علينا 
مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا
بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي
غيث من السما نازل علينا 



ريحانة نبينا,,, مهي عندي مكتوبه اسمحي لي خيه..
موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## انوارالعترة

ا*للهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*مشكور مشكور خيه على القصيدة*
*والاناشيدوثوابك عند الله والنبي*
**
*وين باقي الاعضاءبس خيه اميرة المرح فرحتيني* 
*بقصيدة غيث من السمامشكور*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يامولاي /للرادود صالح المؤمن

----------


## انوارالعترة

مشكوره خيه دمعه طفله يتيمه
القصيدة حلوه  :mad: بس بغيت عن مولدالزهراء
لكن مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوره

----------

